# "Se" funcionis



## Dimme

El que succeix en castella de les "se" funcionis:
-Em beu la cervesa
-Beu la cervesa
Es el mateix en catala? Gracies.


----------



## xupxup

No entenc què preguntes! Què vols dir amb _"se" funcionis_?

De tota manera les dues frases no són iguals.


----------



## Dimme

Un otro ejemplo en castellano:"se mato toda la gente". Y "mato toda la gente". Hay este "se" en catalan? Perdone Vd. por la puntuacion.


----------



## Tige

Hola Dimme,
No sé si entiendo muy bien tu pregunta, pero el "se" que tu dices en castellano es el "es" en catalán. En el ejemplo que tu ponias se diria:

"Em bec la cervesa" / "et beus la cervesa" / "es beu la cervesa" (etc.)
También puedes decir "Bec cervesa" (Creo que el uso es el mismo que en castellano)

O en el otro caso:
"Es va matar tota la gent".

No te lo puedo explicar más "técnicamente" porque hace mucho que no estudio estas cosas, pero creo que lo que tu llamas "se funciones" es el uso del reflexivo. Si es así, seguro que hay más gente del foro que te puede dar las normas de su uso.
Saludos!


----------



## ernest_

Tige said:


> No sé si entiendo muy bien tu pregunta, pero el "se" que tu dices en castellano es el "es" en catalán.



Tige, puede ser "es" or "se" depende de si el siguiente sonido es /s/ o no. Por ejemplo, "es mira al mirall" (=se mira al espejo), pero "se surt amb la seva" (=se sale con la suya); en realidad es el mismo pronombre. En cualquier caso, este pronombre siempre* es débil y se pronuncia con una vocal neutra /ə/ aunque tenga émfasis.

(*) Ara suposo que sortirà algú de Lleida o el País Valencià dient que ells ho pronuncien d'una altra manera


----------



## Tige

Gràcies Ernest!
Pensava que la norma era que "se" es posava només al final del verb (com "mirar-se") i a exemples com el que poses quan s'apostrofa amb altres pronoms ("se'n surt amb la seva"). De fet a nivell oral, al nord-occidental crec que diem "se" per a tot, en lloc d' "es"... Però com ja deia, jo les normes les tinc prou rovellades , així que confio plenament en la gent que les sabeu... Espero no haver confòs massa a Dimme!


----------



## brau

Doncs al País Valencià ho pronunciem d'una altra manera! 

Ho pronunciem amb /e/ sempre, llevat de variants dialectals com a algunes zones del nord de la província d'Alacant on ho pronuncien /a/. 
Pel que fa a se/es, si no m'equivoque els pronoms reflexius agafen les formes reduides, i estàndard ("em", "et", "es", així com també el pronom "en") només al català central i al valencià meridional, exceptuant la part sud. A la resta del Principat, la resta del País Valencià i a totes les illes es fan servir les formes plenes ("me", "te", "se" i "ne") sempre. Els valencians que fem servir les reduides li donem moltes variants al "et" però, que pot ser "el", "es", "at" o "et". 

Per cert ernest, és "énfasis". Ala, això per descarat!


----------



## Dimme

Moltes gracies amics. Muchas gracias amigos.


----------



## Dixie!

ernest_ said:


> (*) Ara suposo que sortirà algú de Lleida o el País Valencià dient que ells ho pronuncien d'una altra manera



No t'oblides dels ebrencs!


----------

